# Y'alls Favorite Store Raises Its Minimum Wage



## weaveadiva (Oct 3, 2018)

*Amazon raises its minimum wage to $15 to quiet critics*

*Amazon's median salary is $28,446, well below other tech giants.*



Amazon on Tuesday said it will raise its minimum wage to $15 an hour in the US, a response to mounting pressure over its wages and its treatment of warehouse workers.

"We listened to our critics, thought hard about what we wanted to do, and decided we want to lead," Amazon founder and CEO Jeff Bezos said in a statement.

The new minimum wage will take effect Nov. 1 and apply to all full-time, part-time, seasonal and temporary employees, including those hired by agencies. The new wage will benefit more than 250,000 Amazon employees, plus over 100,000 seasonal employees who will be hired for the holidays. All hour operations and customer service employees will see an increase, even if they already receive $15. Amazon employs over 575,000 people worldwide.

Amazon on Tuesday also raised its minimum wage in the UK to £9.50 and £10.50 in London, effective Nov. 1.

Amazon and Bezos this year have been criticized repeatedly for the wages Amazon pays warehouse workers, who make up the bulk of Amazon's workforce. That's happened while the e-commerce giant's market value has surged to just under $1 trillion and Bezos has become the world's richest person. 

https://www.cnet.com/news/responding-to-critics-amazon-raises-its-minimum-wage-to-15/


----------



## SlimPickinz (Oct 3, 2018)

Thank God! I have missed shopping on Amazon. I honestly limited my spending on Amazon to $25/quarter. It worked but I was miserable having to go shopping locally.


----------



## PretteePlease (Oct 3, 2018)

Well after a year they pay like 75% tuition so I ain't mad at em


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 3, 2018)

Amazon makes perfect sense but I thought this thread was going to be about Cache.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Oct 3, 2018)

what was it before?


----------



## weaveadiva (Oct 3, 2018)

GeorginaSparks said:


> what was it before?


From the article:

_Amazon didn't specify what its prior minimum wage was, since it likely varied by state and whether employees were part-time or temporary. It previously said full-timers in the US make an average of $15 or more._


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Oct 4, 2018)

weaveadiva said:


> That's happened while the e-commerce giant's market value has surged to just under $1 trillion and Bezos has become the world's richest person.


Makes sense to pay the people who helped to get to the rank of richest person in the world.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Oct 4, 2018)

According to a lot of people on Reddit, a lot of people are ticked ALL the way off. They had something called Variable Compensation Plan and it was based off performance. That’s going away. They’re also not getting any more stock.


https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/03/amazon-hourly-workers-lose-monthly-bonuses-stock-awards.html

I guess since we’re a part time delivery station, we weren’t getting the first one. I haven’t been there long enough for the second one. I never heard of VCP until yesterday. However, people were coming in making $12.25, but when we came in we made a little more. As long as they don’t take away our paid sick time (which they JUST started this year. We weren’t getting THAT at first), the rest is *shrug*


----------

